# My Timeshare Adventure



## istone (Jun 3, 2013)

My inlaws recieved/"won" :hysterical: a cruise which came with the standard timeshare presentation to Orlando and the Bahamas.  They paid a little extra for us to tag along.  We had been considering buying into the timeshare lifestyle and with my job and excess vacation hours thought it might be the time to buy.  I did weeks of research on resales and costs before we left.  Knew we would buy in Orlando because we will go there most often, driving distance and parks.  We occasionally go to Vegas as well.

Once we were down in Orlando and found out for which resort we would be touring I spent a little more time looking into specifics.  Arming myself with knowledge and saving favorites to put in my arsenol to fend off any sales tactics.

I was actually surprised.  Eventhough we were initially all shoved into a single room untile the salesperson grabbed us the experiance wasn't too bad.  We drove a few blocks away where we were fed breakfast.  This is where the salesperson was gathering info on us.  Sat through the 15 min group meeting.  Shown the unit. Then taken to the big room where the real action takes place.  There was no high pressure as it appears the sales people are not fully on commission.  When I plain straight up asked him of why I should buy from him instead of resale he brought in another person.  I was told that their company buys up resales because they tend to bring the market value on their properties down, not sure if fully true or not.  Also was told that if you do buy resale, the floating week then becomes fixed (we wanted flexability).  He also had a list of foreclosures that they were trying to get rid of.

We ended up buying a 2 bedroom biannual from Vacation Village at Parkway off of their foreclosure list for 11k.  Also included are a bonus week every year as long as we keep RCI membership.

Why I did it?  I was looking to start small and a biannual keeps prices down while getting me into RCI for getaways.  The Bonus Weeks will be used for our normal vacations every year.  I have gotten tired of spending nights in cheap hotels, after we got back from the cruise we spent 2 nights in Westgate Palace while going to Universal Orlando and loved it there.



side question:  We plan to go to Vegas in Sept from the 18th - 24th.  I was told that I can use a bonus week from the Wed-Tues.  Is that correct?


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 3, 2013)

istone said:


> My inlaws recieved/"won" :hysterical: a cruise which came with the standard timeshare presentation to Orlando and the Bahamas.  They paid a little extra for us to tag along.  We had been considering buying into the timeshare lifestyle and with my job and excess vacation hours thought it might be the time to buy.  I did weeks of research on resales and costs before we left.  Knew we would buy in Orlando because we will go there most often, driving distance and parks.  We occasionally go to Vegas as well.
> 
> Once we were down in Orlando and found out for which resort we would be touring I spent a little more time looking into specifics.  Arming myself with knowledge and saving favorites to put in my arsenol to fend off any sales tactics.
> 
> ...



If you can rescind please do so.  11K was at least 10.5k to much (if you factor in closing).  You can find a much better deal.  I just saw a week 51 VV@P go for $300 on Red Week. A bonus week will depend on availability.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Jun 3, 2013)

Check ebay and you will see Vacation Village at Parkway weeks for $1.00...

You should rescind if possible and do some more research.


----------



## istone (Jun 3, 2013)

The reason I decided to do it was the fact that I need the floating week.  I know I could have bought resale for much less.  But then I do not get the yearly bonus weeks and am stuck with a fixed week unless I exchange it.


The bonus week for Sept in Vegas should be on a non-peak weeks.  I just need to find out if I can get the Wed checkin or if they only do fri, sat, or sun checkins?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2013)

*Resale Owners Also Get Bonus Weeks.*




istone said:


> The reason I decided to do it was the fact that I need the floating week.  I know I could have bought resale for much less.  But then I do not get the yearly bonus weeks and am stuck with a fixed week unless I exchange it.


Our Vacation Village At Parkway 2BR triennial points unit was approximately $200 via eBay, with free closing & free resort transfer & free points (i.e., paid ahead maintenance fees with the old owner's points transferring to us).  We paid the eBay bid amount + RCI Points transfer fee. 

We get a Vacation Village At Parkway RCI bonus week certificate same as all other owners, resale or full-freight _mox nix_. 

Get out of your full-freight foreclosure if you still can.  They buy something else exactly the same, or the equivalent, or something even better via eBay.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## brigechols (Jun 3, 2013)

istone said:


> The reason I decided to do it was the fact that I need the floating week.  I know I could have bought resale for much less.  But then I do not get the yearly bonus weeks and am stuck with a fixed week unless I exchange it.
> 
> 
> The bonus week for Sept in Vegas should be on a non-peak weeks.  I just need to find out if I can get the Wed checkin or if they only do fri, sat, or sun checkins?



Please accept the advice given by previous posters and rescind. You can get the floating week for a lot less than 11K on the resale market. The bonus week is subject to availability and is available to resale buyers. For the money you save by rescinding, you can book two consecutive RCI endless vacations to provide you with a Wednesday check-in.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 3, 2013)

Rescind and fully research the floating week LIE



You can always re-buy retail, you only have a few days to rescind.

If it's Westgate you have been lied to by the most dishonest in the industry


----------



## istone (Jun 3, 2013)

so to be clear ....


1. I buy resale and the weeks can still be floating?

2. Bonus weeks are a perk through RCI and not the developer?

3. If I buy resale now there is still time to use a bonus week in Sept in Vegas (not concerned where as long as near the strip)?


----------



## theo (Jun 3, 2013)

*Rescind NOW!*



istone said:


> <snip> We ended up buying a 2 bedroom *biannual* from Vacation Village at Parkway off of their foreclosure list for 11k.



First off, biannual is twice per year. What you bought is actually *biennial*, which is every other year. 
The two words are not the same. 

Second, you paid about $10,999.50 more than this week is worth. You still have time to reverse this error so find your contract rescission instructions and *rescind now*!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 3, 2013)

theo said:


> First off, biannual is twice per year. What you bought is actually *biennial*, which is every other year.
> The two words are not the same.
> 
> Second, you paid about $10,999.50 more than this week is worth. You still have time to reverse this error so find your contract rescission instructions and *rescind now*!


 
And purchase anything but Wastegate


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2013)

istone said:


> so to be clear ....
> 
> 
> 1. I buy resale and the weeks can still be floating?
> ...



1) YES!!!

2) YES!!!

3) possible, but given the time it takes to complete the transfer and setting up an RCI account, you might have to dip into the $10,999 you will save to rent a week from a TUGger.
For this year anyway.

Good luck, please rescind, and welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## istone (Jun 3, 2013)

The timeshare was at vacation village at parkway.  Westgate Palace is just where we stayed for 2 nights.  I wouldn't consider owning there but it was sure a nice place to visit even though they were painting.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2013)

*Biennial Words Are Semi-Confusing.*




theo said:


> First off, biannual is twice per year. What you bought is actually *biennial*, which is every other year.
> The two words are not the same.


Biennial means every 2 years.  

I'm not sure biannual is a word at all. 

The word that means twice a year is semiannual -- i.e., once every semi-year. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## theo (Jun 3, 2013)

*Semantics...*



AwayWeGo said:


> Biennial means every 2 years.
> 
> I'm not sure biannual is a word at all.
> 
> ...



In *my* 1997 Webster's Dictionary, the (non-word) biannual is defined as "occurring twice a year; semiannual" --- but I may just have a misprinted edition... 

I guess it's a very subtle distinction, admittedly lost upon me, how "happening every other year" and "happening every two years" might actually be different, but that's fine...


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 3, 2013)

istone said:


> so to be clear ....
> 
> 
> 1. I buy resale and the weeks can still be floating?
> ...


 

IMHO September is the second hottest  month in Las Vegas, behind August

If you can't get the bonus week the maximum you will pay is $ 700 Your savings are still in excess of $ 10,000


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 3, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> 1) YES!!!
> 
> 2) YES!!!
> 
> ...


 
1 - I am not seeing any results in ebay for floating units at this property

But I would state my reputation on the ability to find a 2 Bedroom Lock-Off Biennial in Orlando for a fraction (<$ 500 ) of $ 11,000


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 3, 2013)

Even if it didnt float, these units get pretty good TPU's if you lock them out. There are a few weeks that get more than others but fairly consitient 40-60 TPU if you lock off and deposit. Heck there is a VV@P out there right now listed at $999 and it gets 100 TPU's for around $800 in MF's yearly.  I see an EOY week 35 at $500.  Interestinly enough it seems the EOY MF's are $599 per year making for a total of about $1200 per use year.  With a week that has that many TPU's she wouldnt need a float at all she would have way more than enough TPU's to book anything she wanted.


----------



## istone (Jun 3, 2013)

Does a week 23 at VV@P have good TPU?   Is there any way a non-RCI member can see how much trading power a unit/week has?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't think VV@P had floating weeks at all. I think the salesman was selling RCI points. In any case ill second what the previous poster said

I own an every three yr fixed week A November week that I split and deposit as two one bedrooms. I got 40 tpu. I routinely trade back in for 5-8 tpu. So in 3 years I get at least 5 weeks. I pay an exchange fee each time but it still works out to less than $350 a week and for another $125 I can bring my dogs

Absolutely rescind. The flexibility is still there with fixed weeks and RCI


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 3, 2013)

istone said:


> Does a week 23 at VV@P have good TPU?   Is there any way a non-RCI member can see how much trading power a unit/week has?



A non RCI memeber cannot look to see trade value.  I did check using my own account and you get 24 TPU's per side for a total of 48 TPU's.  Trade power goes down the closer you get to check in so for 2013 if you deposited today you would only get 11 TPU per side.  As long as you deposit before the 9 month mark if I am not mistaken you get full credit.  Also note that at $599 per year MF's or $1200 per usage you average cost per TPU is around $25 each.  Good is considered by many to be $10 or less per TPU.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 3, 2013)

istone said:


> so to be clear ....
> 
> 
> 1. I buy resale and the weeks can still be floating?
> ...



The bonus week is a little different than extra vacations and a little cheaper.  It still requires a $199 (current price) exchange fee and I believe you can only book what is available within 45 days and not everything available at 45 days qualifies for a bonus.  I bought (resale) at an affiliate resort and even though I am not entitled to a yearly bonus (or two) they sometimes add one to my account anyway.  I would value the bonus week at about $50-$100 per year depending on where and when you are traveling vs using a last call rental price through RCI.  

There is also an RCI internal trade option into all the vacation village affiliates that has trades costing $139 plus the required tpu's.  During much of the year you can trade back in for less than 10 tpu's plus the $139 exchange fee.  High season may cost more so I wouldn't always assume you only need 6-7 but if you are flexible that option exists.


Over a 10 year ownership even if you take advantage of everything you get with a developer purchase vs resale I can't imagine the savings coming to more than $1000 total.  If you live near the resort and can use the pool and facilities on a regular basis when not staying it might be worth another $1000 but that doesn't sound like it would be the case for you.


Some resales are in points and some are in weeks and both have advantages and disadvantages.  You really need to understand both before you commit to one or the other because the fee structures are a little different and the underlying week may be more important to a non points resort.

Also depending on where you live and where you want to travel other affiliates might work better for you.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 3, 2013)

I was curious so I went to the TUG market place and saw the following listing
http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=e1ab0ff5-9a53-48cb-8fb3-b38c7829705a

Same resort week 25 worth a total of 64 TPU and and the asking price is $500 which may or may not be negotiable.  Rescind and get a buy resale...save yourself some money!


----------



## istone (Jun 3, 2013)

There is a week 23 on ebay for basically free which is 48 TPU.  For $500 on TUG which is 64 TPU on the week 25.  Is it worth the 16 TPU to spend the $500?

I'm not really sure I even need all those TPU.  What does 16 TPU get a person.  How many TPU does it take to get a week in Vegas in mid Sept?

Thanks for all your help.  I will be drafting the paperwork to rescind tonight and I know I have 10 days from the signing date which was last monday so I should be good there.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2013)

*Having A Dictionary Is An Advantage.*




theo said:


> In *my* 1997 Webster's Dictionary, the (non-word) biannual is defined as "occurring twice a year; semiannual" --- but I may just have a misprinted edition.


I seriously doubt your dictionary is misprinted. 

Then again, I'm not sure I can even find my Funk & Wagnalls any more, so any kind of dictionary you have at hand is an advantage over me.  

Biennial & semiannual just happen to stick because an old boss was was very particular about those & expected us to remember.  Biannual was not in the boss's mix. 

In any case, the similarity of biannual & biennial, it seems to me, makes them more easily confused than biennial & semiannual.  (Just saying.)

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 3, 2013)

istone said:


> so to be clear ....
> 
> 
> 1. I buy resale and the weeks can still be floating?



Yes. What you are deeded (fixed or float) is what you get resale or retail. RCI Points may be required for "float" as the underlying property is fixed there I believe. That shouldn't be a problem. 



istone said:


> 2. Bonus weeks are a perk through RCI and not the developer?



Yes. Once you are an RCI member (resale or retail) you can get these and other great discounted stays that do not require a deposit. 



istone said:


> 3. If I buy resale now there is still time to use a bonus week in Sept in Vegas (not concerned where as long as near the strip)?



Most likely. September is not a high demand time in LV. Plus they have TONS of available inventory nearly year round. 

Rescind, buy a resale and use the savings to fund your next 8-10 years of timeshare enjoyment. $11K is WAY too much for Vacation Village. Bu you are doing the right thing by asking & shopping. Now don't ignore the advice here & rescind that retail purchase. We'll help you find a better resale - promise!


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 3, 2013)

istone said:


> The timeshare was at vacation village at parkway.  Westgate Palace is just where we stayed for 2 nights.  I wouldn't consider owning there but it was sure a nice place to visit even though they were painting.



By the way if you think Westgate Palace is a nice resort then you haven't seen nothing yet! At best that ranks in the lower middle of quality - there are many that are much nicer in Orlando.  The Palace is a hotel conversion with few amenities and not that great a location. You are in for a treat as you get to see what other resorts offer!  

And you will need RCI Points for VV. But that is a good thing as they give you full access to all of RCI Points & Weeks as well as "float" use at almost all resorts that use the points. Of course weeks based resorts use 7 day periods.


----------



## istone (Jun 3, 2013)

So if. I buy resale am I getting into RCI points or weeks ?  How much extra will that cost if anything besides the normal annual RCI membership?


----------



## theo (Jun 3, 2013)

*My $0.02 worth...*



istone said:


> So if. I buy resale am I getting into RCI points or weeks ?  How much extra will that cost if anything besides the normal annual RCI membership?



You can buy *either* Points or Weeks ownerships resale. *Either* type of ownership involves annual maintenance fees imposed by the associated resort and which vary *widely* from one resort to another. 
There are also (distinctly separate and completely unrelated) RCI annual membership fees (which are much less money than the unrelated resort annual maintenance fees) associated with either type of ownership.

No disrespect intended, but in view of your questions I don't think you are sufficiently informed or knowledgeable or ready to buy at all yet. You should probably first spend time (i.e., at least a few months) studying up on the many pertinent details, nuances, costs and legal obligations of timeshare ownership.

Just expressing my own personal opinion, certainly with no offense intended...


----------



## istone (Jun 3, 2013)

I just don't have the intricacies of buying resale.  I have the basics down.  I am just finding out that I may not want what I thought I wanted so I am having to change strategies.  I know that I will need to do more research before I am done.  

Thanks for your input.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2013)

*Points Timeshares Can Be Bought Resale.  Ditto Weeks Timeshares.*




istone said:


> So if. I buy resale am I getting into RCI points or weeks ?


The professional full-freight timeshare sellers at Vacation Village At Parkway are apt to say that you can't buy points-converted units resale (RCI Points).  

When they say that, they are fibbing -- either that or badly mistaken.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## istone (Jun 6, 2013)

Rescind paperwork is in the mail, certified return receipt.  Bought an eBay VV@P for $19 that is in process.  Once that is done I need to start my RCI online adventure.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mrlajoie (Jun 7, 2013)

Well done!  I paid $41 for my TS at Orange Lake on eBay with all other costs paid for by the seller...  The deals are out there!


----------



## chewie (Jun 8, 2013)

First time reading through this thread and I'll tell ya.....

It's kinda like watching (as a third party) someone begging and pleading with another person not to jump and commit suicide.  Please don't kill your $10k, please don't do it.  Everything will be ok, there is nothing done that can't be undone here....unless you have gone past your rescind period.

Highly entertaining!  Good decision, istone.  

And as far as staying in Vegas, you can stay at several of the Hilton's on the strip for 15-25 TPU if you wanted, at almost any given time of the year.  Vegas has lots of supply and not much demand.  Hawaii can be a different story, however.


----------



## Patri (Jun 9, 2013)

I hope your in-laws didn't buy.


----------



## istone (Jun 9, 2013)

We originally bought as a group of four.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 9, 2013)

istone said:


> Rescind paperwork is in the mail, certified return receipt.  Bought an eBay VV@P for $19 that is in process.  Once that is done I need to start my RCI online adventure.



WHEW!  That is good.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 9, 2013)

istone said:


> We originally bought as a group of four.



All four names (and signatures) were on the purchase agreement/contact?  If so, I hope all signed the letter to rescind.


----------



## istone (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, all four of us signed the rescind paperwork.  I figured if only one or two signed they could try and say something.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 9, 2013)

istone said:


> Yes, all four of us signed the rescind paperwork.  I figured if only one or two signed they could try and say something.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



My thoughts/concern as well.  Glad you got it all taken care of and rescinded.


----------



## istone (Jun 13, 2013)

Sales team called to try and change our minds.  Was a quick 30 second call when I told them I bought resale. 

Does anybody know if VV&P has or uses ROFR?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 13, 2013)

*No Roffer At Vacation Village At Parkway.*




istone said:


> Does anybody know if VV&P has or uses ROFR?


Never heard of it at that timeshare & never encountered it during our 3 purchases & 2 giveaways of Vacation Village At Parkway triennial points units. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 13, 2013)

istone said:


> Sales team called to try and change our minds.  Was a quick 30 second call when I told them I bought resale.
> 
> Does anybody know if VV&P has or uses ROFR?


Many resorts have rofr but very few actually use.  It is brought up sometimes during sales presentations to show that the resorts values the property and has worth but as stated, very few do.  Consider this, if VVP used rofr, you wouldn't see the sales of $1.00 going through and yet they do all the time.

Good decision to rescind and go resale.


----------



## tyme2share (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, i think I am in shock reading this post! AM I understanding correctly that you purchased an actual week timeshare, that you will have forever for $19 on Ebay?!?! This is my first time in this forum and I am just trying to sink in what I'm reading. Was $19 the total?

Ok, can someone please direct me to where I can go to find more info on purchasing on ebay or resales?

I purchased a timeshare 2 years about-Grandview Las Vegas- and I am just now taking the time to try to understand what I did. It seems apparently I overpaid- 5,000, 16k pts/year? I don't know, I'm a newbie, Im still reading through this site


----------



## Karen G (Jun 15, 2013)

tyme2share said:


> Ok, can someone please direct me to where I can go to find more info on purchasing on ebay or resales?


Check out the TUG forum  Bargain Deals for even better deals.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 15, 2013)

The have forever bit includes paying the MF forever.  Timeshare is a vacation asset but a financial liability. 


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istone (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, $19 was the buy it now price.  I suppose I could have waited a few more days and got it at the initial bid of $1.  It had free closing and free transfer fee.  Currently it has been recorded and the paperwork is on its way to the resort for processing.  Kind of wish it would move even faster as I want to get onto RCI and plan for my sept vacation in Vegas.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tyme2share (Jun 16, 2013)

What about MFs?


----------



## tyme2share (Jun 16, 2013)

thanks Karen! What about the ones that sell just points? Is everything on there legit...mostly?


----------



## istone (Jun 16, 2013)

MF is about $760 which is about average I believe.  

I look at it this way.  We were going to purchase a biennial condo at the same resort for $11k and have the $760 MF every 2 years.  Now we have an annual condo that cost $19 with a MF of $760 every year.  

It also appears to get 48 TPU if I bank the bedrooms separately.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## tyme2share (Jun 16, 2013)

I looked up TPU- Trading Power Unit, but I dont know whats the significance of having 48


----------



## Karen G (Jun 16, 2013)

tyme2share said:


> thanks Karen! What about the ones that sell just points? Is everything on there legit...mostly?


As with any purchase (or acceptance of a free timeshare), a buyer should exercise due diligence and be sure he knows what he is getting. TUG just provides a forum for people to post information and is not involved in the transactions in any way.

You can read about the actual transfers of ownership that have resulted from people giving away their timeshares in the Bargain Deals forum here. It seems to be working well!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 16, 2013)

Moved to correct thread


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 16, 2013)

istone said:


> I just don't have the intricacies of buying resale. I have the basics down. I am just finding out that I may not want what I thought I wanted so I am having to change strategies. I know that I will need to do more research before I am done.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


 


AMEN  - TAKE YOUR TIME, THEY ARE SIMPLE TO BUY, Can be challenging to sell


----------



## istone (Jun 17, 2013)

Got the deed in the mail today.  How long does it take before I can sign up for RCI? Do I need to wait for the resort to send me something?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## got4boys (Jun 17, 2013)

istone said:


> Got the deed in the mail today.  How long does it take before I can sign up for RCI? Do I need to wait for the resort to send me something?



Yes, you will need to verify with the resort to see if they have received a copy of the deed and transfer fee to put it in your name. (This should have been done by the seller of your week - or closing company).

Call the resort after a couple of weeks or so and see if it is transferred in your name. The management company is Daily Management. Here is the website.

http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/

Once, it is in your name, then you can open up an RCI account.

FYI, since you purchased in Orlando, you cannot do a RCI trade into DVC resorts - Disney Vacation Club Resorts using your Vacation Village at Parkway.


----------



## istone (Jun 19, 2013)

Checked the bank account and the deposit was returned today.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## istone (Jul 15, 2013)

Recieved letter from Vacation Villages that everything is now in my name.  

Instead of a EOY 2 bedroom for $11k we got a annual 2 bedroom off of ebay for $19.

And they said during the sales presentation that they use their ROFR to buy their timeshares back if sold resale.


----------



## presley (Jul 15, 2013)

istone said:


> Recieved letter from Vacation Villages that everything is now in my name.
> 
> Instead of a EOY 2 bedroom for $11k we got a annual 2 bedroom off of ebay for $19.
> 
> And they said during the sales presentation that they use their ROFR to buy their timeshares back if sold resale.



Congrats and enjoy your vacations.


----------



## egg1701 (Jan 30, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I didn't think VV@P had floating weeks at all. I think the salesman was selling RCI points. In any case ill second what the previous poster said
> 
> I own an every three yr fixed week A November week that I split and deposit as two one bedrooms. I got 40 tpu. I routinely trade back in for 5-8 tpu. So in 3 years I get at least 5 weeks. I pay an exchange fee each time but it still works out to less than $350 a week and for another $125 I can bring my dogs
> 
> Absolutely rescind. The flexibility is still there with fixed weeks and RCI



Ron this is how I got suckered.  Your right they do not have Floating week.  You have to have RCI to get floating week. This is what the sales people don't tell you when you buy.  I live in Rhode Island why would I buy a May week?  They said floating week so I told them it didn't matter what week I was deeded for. Never answered or said right I cannot recall but, they didn't tell me I had to go thru RCI  bank my week then pay an exchange fee to get that so called floating week.  After about two years when I called  V.V.to get a November week they told me to call RCI I told them I didn't bank my week and that I had a floating week. She said you have a Floating unit this is how I was mislead.    IF I was told the truth what do you think I would have done next?


----------



## istone (Jan 30, 2014)

Vv@p automatically banked my week with RCI and I currently have 39 points. Not sure why they didn't give me the 40. I do know I didn't ask them to bank it and I have yet to pay 2014 maintenance (waiting on tax returns).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## egg1701 (Jan 31, 2014)

istone said:


> Vv@p automatically banked my week with RCI and I currently have 39 points. Not sure why they didn't give me the 40. I do know I didn't ask them to bank it and I have yet to pay 2014 maintenance (waiting on tax returns).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


I think VV due are due in January 1st,  They E-mailed me saying $25.00 late fee will be added on Feb 1st.  Pay with a credit card or anything, Don't give them F@$@r another dime.  I paid mine today.


----------

